# Leaving this Site for Good



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
So I've come to the conclusion that visiting this site is doing more harm than good for me at this time in my life. I've enjoyed talking with most of you and wish you well on beating SA.
Good Luck!
Mae


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

:cry


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

just curious, how?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay.

Best.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Best of luck to you! I've always found your posts to be so wise,well thought out and full of lots of plain old common sense. I think you're going to do very well in life!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Good Luck, Mae West.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Best of luck on your journey, Mae West!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Wishing you every success. Good luck, Mae West!


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Mae West said:


> So I've come to the conclusion that visiting this site is doing more harm than good for me at this time in my life.


^Totally understand where you're coming from.

Best of luck!


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

I've enjoyed your posts in the short time I've been on this forum. Safe Travels!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

No! Mae West, you can't go! You're one of my favourite users here!

*sobs*

All drama aside, I'm glad you're in a better place. Too good for here.  I wish you all the best & hope you'll come back for the occasional visit, perhaps.


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry to see you leave Mae. I enjoyed your presence around the site, but I hope leaving the site helps things get better in your life than the harm visiting it caused  Don't be a stranger.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Mae West said:


> Hello Everyone,
> So I've come to the conclusion that visiting this site is doing more harm than good for me at this time in my life. I've enjoyed talking with most of you and wish you well on beating SA.
> Good Luck!
> Mae


I understand. Sometimes I think this site is not doing very much for my recovery, or for moving myself in the right direction.

Your posts will be missed. I always read them.

Good luck & God bless.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Best of luck. Everyone has to decide for themselves if this place helps or not.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I think it is a good decision and it will prove helpful to you in the long term. No problem in stopping by from time to time though  
Good luck.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

gah, best of luck! this is bittersweet.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've enjoyed your posts, you're quite insightful. Best of everything to you, you'll be missed.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't know you but good luck anyway, I hope you don't have to come back.


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 4, 2010)

Mae West said:


> Hello Everyone,
> So I've come to the conclusion that visiting this site is doing more harm than good for me at this time in my life. I've enjoyed talking with most of you and wish you well on beating SA.
> Good Luck!
> Mae




Good luck!


----------



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll miss your posts Mae.

But you've got to do what you've got to do.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Best of luck. Take care.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck, Mae West.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Have a nice life.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

This place is like the Hotel California: you can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave! :b



I hope you find a real life community that is satisfying and will help you to move toward goals.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

I tried to resist but I could not help but respond to your kind words. You are some of the most understanding people I have ever met! Maybe I will pop in every once in a while : )


----------



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mae West said:


> I tried to resist but I could not help but respond to your kind words. You are some of the most understanding people I have ever met! Maybe I will pop in every once in a while : )


There she is! Quick, someone grab her!


----------

